

Please review streamtu.be - Keelix
http://streamtu.be/

======
Keelix
It summarizes/ranks links being discussed on Twitter, not simply by looking at
the tweets, but by visiting the destination sites being pointed to. It was
written as a testcase for software I'm writing for streaming realtime
financial data (prices and graphs) to modern browsers, but I've grown fond of
it since. It's for people curious about "what's cooking" on Twitter.

------
s_m
Chrome gives me a "The website at getfans.info has been reported as a
“phishing” site" warning. Maybe look to see if there's an XSS hole on your
site?

~~~
Keelix
It's not on my site. It's because I'm trying to link directly to the favicons
from the original site. I have a fix shortly (caching favicons locally). That
also fixes some of the sites who prompt for logins when the browser tries to
pull the favicon. Thanks for reporting it.

------
Keelix
Ideas/comments welcome.

------
joubert
Who is this for? Why?

------
l4u
can I filter by country or language?

~~~
Keelix
Not yet, but great idea, at least for the larger countries when/if they have a
sizeable Twitter base, and assuming the language can be sniffed out fairly
easily (well, the asian languages should be easy...).

